# Portland Oregon Lucky Lab Ride



## Boris (Jan 5, 2015)

This coming Sunday, January 11, 12:30pm, 19th & NW Quimby.


----------



## vincev (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Dave but I cant make it.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll be there the 12th.  Dave, I'll let you buy me a beer


----------



## Boris (Jan 5, 2015)

vincev said:


> Thanks Dave but I cant make it.




So I shaved for nothing?



Robertriley said:


> I'll be there the 12th.  Dave, I'll let you buy me a beer




If I'm not there when you arrive, just wait.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2015)

*I'll be stalking you*

Muhahaha......


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 5, 2015)

Chris you going to be in Portland riding old bicycles?


----------



## fatbike (Jan 10, 2015)

You shouldn't have shaved. No one to impress here Dave.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 10, 2015)

Dave, your almost 1k post ahead Vince, you're in the lead. You better step it up Vince. You're following behind.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 30, 2015)

When are the rides in Portland? Anything coming up in the next couple weeks?


----------



## fatbike (Feb 11, 2015)

The rides are every second Sunday of the month @12:30


----------

